# Chuck Norris offers "dire warning" to America



## Pooluke41 (Sep 4, 2012)

Chuck Norris offers "dire warning for America" - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

It seems that Chuck isn't so epic anymore.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2012)

"You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - Batman


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 4, 2012)

Chuck Norris can kill two stones with one bird... and as it turns out, he can also kill his entire image as a really cool guy with one video.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, seems like I will have to only appreciate Chuck for his legend.. Just as I do appreciate Nugent only for his music...

I think this "culture war" will have to stop, it is tearing the US apart in the partisan skirmishes..


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 4, 2012)

"..socialism , or something even worse" 

As a citizen of a country that is rich in left wing parties,the way socialism and communism makes americans crap their pants cracks me up


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 4, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> "You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the villain." -*Harvey Dent*



Geh, I'm just being anal....


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 4, 2012)

That is so unbelievably tacky I almost threw up from laughing too hard!


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 4, 2012)

chuck norris is a dick


----------



## petereanima (Sep 4, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> chuck norris is a dick



he always was, always will be, and never will have one big enough.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, you mean Reagan Chuck? The man who was a huge supporter of the separation of church and state, which Chuck and his evangelical pals are doing their best to destroy... That Reagan?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 4, 2012)

Since I don't think Chuck Norris has ever been relevant to anything, and the best thing that ever happened to him was getting the piss knocked out of him by Bruce Lee, I cannot take a word the man says seriously.


----------



## renzoip (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## synrgy (Sep 4, 2012)

Between this and Expendables 2, I bet he just put a couple more of his relatives through college.


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2012)

Is that really what his voice sounds like these days? This looked like a 'bad lip reading' clip.


----------



## vanhendrix (Sep 4, 2012)

Take it away Tracy:


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 4, 2012)

Randy said:


> Is that really what his voice sounds like these days? This looked like a 'bad lip reading' clip.



It looks like a bad toothpaste advert with all the horrible overdubbing.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 4, 2012)

When he said "Please stand with us" at the end, I thought he was about to lead the pledge of allegiance and I lost it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Geh, I'm just being anal....



OH yeah, I forgot he said it before.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you actor from a television show from decades ago, I'm sure you are very qualified in political science so that you can give messages such as these with any weight behind them.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 4, 2012)

Really? Socialism, 1000 years of darkness, Reagan!?!? I think i heard Chuck's brain skid to a halt in the middle of the video. Oh, by the way, just because 30 million evangelical christians didn't vote doesn't mean that McCain would have had another 30 million votes if they had. Believe it or not, i've met a few democrat evangelical christians too. Just because Rush Limbaugh or Micheal Medved or Fox News says it doesn't mean it's true, they are in the entertainment industry, they get listeners/viewers by saying things to evoke a reaction, and are often paid to report things whether true or not by republican politicians.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 4, 2012)

"1000 years of darkness."


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 4, 2012)

petereanima said:


> he always was, always will be, and never will have one big enough.





SenorDingDong said:


> Since I don't think Chuck Norris has ever been relevant to anything, and the best thing that ever happened to him was getting the piss knocked out of him by Bruce Lee, I cannot take a word the man says seriously.



^^Thank you.


Let's just be honest here. Chucky has never been badass in any remote way.

Badass.






Badass.





Badasses.





Not.






I have nothing else to say. I understand this post is essentially as irrelevant to this thread as Chuck Norris's opinions are to reality.


----------



## Origin (Sep 4, 2012)

I never respected him before, aaaaaand nothing's changed.


----------



## morrowcosom (Sep 4, 2012)

He seems much more at home doing flying side kicks through the windshields of moving cars, seeing eagle spirits, and telling random kids that they have AIDS. 

This is about as persuasive as Steven Seagal doing a political commercial. All I can see is the cheese and a man that has brought me many unintentional laughs. 

At least Clint Eastwood is badass. He does sound like he is about to die though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 4, 2012)

Never liked him much as an actor or especially as an ass kicker.

Big thanks to Chuck for standing up for what's right, and more importantly for standing up for what is smart.

THANKS CHUCK


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 4, 2012)

is that a wig hes wearing? ive always wondered haha


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 4, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> is that a wig hes wearing? ive always wondered haha


 
Either that or he's dying the hell out of it, and the lady too .
She probably forgot to dye the pumpkin patch.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 4, 2012)

Aurochs34 said:


> Badass.


 
Interesting you raised that:






And yeah, that vid is as tacky as his infomercials.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 4, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> is that a wig hes wearing? ive always wondered haha



Yes, he's wearing a wig on his chin


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 5, 2012)

They say that in chuck norris' beard there is no chin, only another fist. That fist of course being the iron fist of the republican party.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 6, 2012)

1000 years of darkness...





Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## flexkill (Sep 6, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> "1000 years of darkness."


Sounds Metal as fuck, I'm down....


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol Chuck Norris.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 12, 2012)

lol good old chuck...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 12, 2012)

More Chuck.
The O'Reilly Factor - Bill O'Reilly - Fox News


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 12, 2012)

That was...wow...

The democrats have gone more left and the republican party is where the democrats used to be? 

It's pretty much the EXACT OPPOSITE.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 12, 2012)

why did i come back to look at this thread?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2012)

That was sad to watch.


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> That was sad to watch.



Especially when they got to the Christmas part of the segment and started talking about their freedoms being encroached upon....X-Mas and it's ilk is a dead horse that Bill keeps whipping with his flaccid incher to no avail.

The not-so-subtle take away from any interview like this; the religious right is losing ground and continues to call it a loss of liberty.


----------



## Necris (Sep 13, 2012)

He would have been better off just saying "Hi, I'm Walker, Texas Ranger and I want you to help me and Jesus roundhouse kick Obama at the polls in November."


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 13, 2012)

He talks kind of freaky/creepy in a way lol.
Never really noticed that in his old 80s movies. (and 100% not Walker fan/total waste of a time slot)


----------



## Chalupacabra (Sep 17, 2012)

These are obviously robot clones. They must be holding the real Chuck captive somewhere. His shirt is absolutely off. The real Chuck will get out of this and then fight the evil chuck at the Country Music Awards.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Sep 17, 2012)

Just on the bad asery front, Carlos Ray "Chuck" Norris is the only actor to have a distinguished career in professional martial arts before becoming an actor, although Lundgren holds a rank of 3rd dan black belt in Kyokushin Karate (the most sadistic Karate school I know of) and was European champion in 1980 and 1981.



> *"Chuck" Norris* Wiki said...
> _Norris was defeated in his first two tournaments, dropping decisions to Joe Lewis and Allen Steen and three matches at the International Karate Championships to Tony Tulleners. By 1967 Norris had improved enough that he scored victories over the likes of Lewis, Skipper Mullins, Arnold Urquidez, Victor Moore, Ron Marchini, and Steve Sanders. In early 1968, Norris suffered the tenth and last loss of his career, losing an upset decision to Louis Delgado. On November 24, 1968, he avenged his defeat to Delgado and by doing so won the Professional Middleweight Karate champion title, which he held for six consecutive years.[9] In 1969, he won Karate's triple crown for the most tournament wins of the year, and the Fighter of the Year award by Black Belt Magazine.
> 
> Norris made history in 1990 when he was the first Westerner in the documented history of Tae Kwon Do to be given the rank of 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master.[13] On July 1, 2000, Norris was presented the Golden Lifetime Achievement Award by the World Karate Union Hall of Fame. In 1999, Norris was inducted into the Martial Arts History Museum's Hall of Fame [49]_



At least he only asked people to vote, only inferring a party rather than stating which to choose, despite invoking spiritual terror to manipulate people to do so... 

1,000 of darkness, eh? President Chuck's first law: removal of all light bulbs or face his wrath!


----------

